# Protank Mini 3



## vaalboy (22/4/14)

Does anyone know which re seller might have stock available locally? Looking to buy just the tank and not as part of a starter kit.


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Does anyone know which re seller might have stock available locally? Looking to buy just the tank and not as part of a starter kit.



here you go: http://eciggies.co.za/Dual-Coil-Cle...MINI-3-MINI-Version-3-Extra-1.5-ohm-DUAL-COIL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/4/14)

Damn, thanks @johan - I checked there on Thursday last week and couldn't find anything.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Damn, thanks @johan - I checked there on Thursday last week and couldn't find anything.



Always click on the What's new button Markus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Always click on the What's new button Markus!



Yuuup, usually use the search function though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

